# Sono nuovissimissimo



## danyaj87 (28 Agosto 2012)

E per chi non lo sapesse sono maschio onde evitare come nel vecchio lido... Ah si vecchio lido


----------



## admin (28 Agosto 2012)

Ciao!


----------



## Blu71 (28 Agosto 2012)

Benvenuto.


----------



## danyaj87 (28 Agosto 2012)

ovviamente non ho cambiato nulla dal vecchio foro


----------

